
Apply HN: ThinkSquare – Let AI help you find your next job - thinksquare
Url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thinksquare.io<p>Problem: Existing job search platforms i.e. job boards, Linkedin, still require a manual search where the user has to look through a majority of jobs they don’t want to find the minority they will actually apply to.<p>Hiring companies receive a lot of unqualified applicants at the top of the hiring funnel and waste time going through resumes that don’t belong in the talent pool.<p>Solution: Our platform saves you the effort by taking one profile and matching it with all the jobs on our system which fit your skills, experience and preferences.<p>No cover letters, or editing your resume for each application. Simply review the returned matches and confirm your profile’s submission.<p>Manage all communication in one place, from direct messaging hiring companies to accepting or scheduling interviews.<p>Companies on our platform only receive qualified applicants and can spend more time determining which candidate is a good fit rather than who doesn’t belong in the talent pool.<p>Our system only matches applicants who fit their set preferences, such as core skills or past experience, and filter out the others.<p>Demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thinksquare.io&#x2F;demo<p>If you have any questions or feedback, please don&#x27;t hesitate to reach out or leave a comment :)
======
thegandhi
The idea seems pretty good. I signed up for it. However, the auto adding to
the list sounds a little scary. Even with linkedin and security of it, I get
too many inMails from Hiring folks. So did not enroll into that.

Can you not use your the same intelligence to recommend me jobs rather than me
inputting search queries? Or maybe I do not have a profile that matches the
jobs postings.

~~~
thinksquare
Hey there, glad you like the idea! We do not apply to any jobs without your
approval. Once you are matched with a job posting, you must approve the match
before we submit the application on your behalf. Until then, companies won't
be able to view your profile or any of your personal information. So in a way,
we would be recommending you the jobs based on the preferences you set during
onboarding :)

------
sajeevaravind
The idea is interesting. But I don't understand what AI means here, it looks
to me like straight forward keyword matching. Where is AI coming into picture
here?

~~~
thinksquare
At the most basic level of our AI, it is based on straight forward keyword
matching, however overtime our A.I matches our users with jobs with increasing
accuracy based on the past data of other matches used as a training set. This
way, we can match users based on variables that go beyond skills and into
areas such as cultural fit etc.

------
printman53
So this only matches profiles not resumes? This looks like it is primarily
beneficial to employers and not job seekers

~~~
thinksquare
On our platform, a user's profile is equivalent to their resume. We handle the
legwork of re-formatting how their experience or skills are displayed to match
the job applied to instead of making the user edit their resume for each
individual position. The aim is to save job seekers time while ensuring the
jobs we match them with are what they're looking for.

------
ryporter
How will you solve the problem of companies listing far more requirements than
are actually needed?

~~~
thinksquare
We think a lot of companies know that great candidates aren't found through
overkill when it comes to requirements and that you need some flexibility. In
general though, our matching algorithm relies on what the company sets as
essential skills. This way, we're able to filter out applicants who are
entirely unqualified while leaving it up to the hiring company to decide if
you're a good fit for an interview. If you have the right skills, and its
apparent in your profile, the company will see this when they take a look in
the talent pool for the job. But over time, our AI will suggest core skills
for job postings through comparison to who was hired for similar jobs on our
site according to the skills they had.

